# Creativa?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like no takers yet but I've got the comparison chart from Amazon here
Bravura is 3rd from the left, Creativa is 4th from the left. The Creativa looks like it might be more comfortable to hold and maneuver, and having the 2 battery packs to switch out sounds very handy. It's about an ounce heavier than the Bravura. I chose the Motion (not in the chart) because of the detachable finger grip (I have grip issues). It's about the same weight as the Creativa and even with my grip and other wrist issues, I don't ever feel it's heavy. 


Pro Ion Arco Bravura Creativa KM Cordless KM10       Motor Type Rotary Rotary Rotary Rotary Brushless Brushless Battery Type Lithium Ion Battery Cordless NiMH Battery Lithium Ion Battery Cord/Cordless Lithium Ion Battery Cordless Lithium Ion Battery Cord/Cordless (14 Foot Cord) 14 Foot Cord Run Time 120 Minutes + Quick Charge (15 min. for 10 min.) 80 Minutes Per Battery (includes 2 Batteries) 90 Minutes 75 Minutes Per Battery (includes 2 Batteries) 120 Minutes + Quick Charge (10 min. for 15 min.) - Speed Up to 6,000 Up to 5,500 Up to 5,500 up to 5,300 3,000 & 3,700 3,000 & 3,700 Blade Included #30-15-10 Standard Adjustable Blade 5-in-1 Fine Blade 5-in-1 Fine Blade 5-in-1 Fine Blade #10 Ultimate Competition Series #10 Ultimate Competition Series Constant Speed Control - - ✓ ✓ ✓ ✓ Unit Weight 10.2 oz. 7.9 oz. 8.8 oz. 9.9 oz. 16.1 oz. 12.3 oz. Ideal For Trimming, finish work & light body clipping (No Matting) Trimming, finish work & light body clipping (including matted coats) Trimming, finish work & light body clipping (including matted coats) Trimming, finish work & light body clipping (including matted coats) All Coat Types All Coat Types Clipper Manufactured USA Hungary Hungary Hungary USA Hungary Blade Manufactured USA Germany Germany Germany USA USA


----------

